
The quest to liberate $300k of Bitcoin from an old ZIP file - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/08/the-quest-to-liberate-300000-of-bitcoin-from-an-old-zip-file/
======
gnabgib
Repost from 6hrs
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091066)),
22 hrs
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24086395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24086395)),
2 days
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24072465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24072465)).
It's not even a very interesting story

~~~
mohn
And Mike Stay's firsthand account of this recovery, 4 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774057)

~~~
guiambros
Yups, that's the original source. Not sure why all of a sudden everybody
decided to pick it up.

Here's the firsthand account by the author, last April:

[https://twitter.com/metaweta/status/1246166302688808960](https://twitter.com/metaweta/status/1246166302688808960)

~~~
rootsudo
cause cryptos are hitting ATH. Bitcoin broke 12k, etc. Shoe shine boy etc etc
etc.

------
ed25519FUUU
> _" In the end, the infrastructure costs to run the attack were $6,000 to
> $7,000 instead of the roughly $100,000 they had originally estimated, Foster
> says. The Guy paid about a quarter of the original price tag. "He got a
> smoking deal," Foster says.”_

Wow... Exactly why you leave hacking to the hackers and allow sales people to
market the product!

~~~
IshKebab
Yeah that's pretty insane pricing. They're effectively making the guy $300k
and it's pretty doubtful he could go to anyone else to get it done.

On the other hand I would hope the deal was that he would pay up front and
assume all of the risk of it not working, in which case maybe it is not such a
bad deal for them.

~~~
djmips
I doubt that otherwise they would have been paid $100K up front.

